# South Jersey Snow???



## bones (Feb 7, 2007)

Whats everyone planing on doing about this snow? I can't deside when to leave. I have a few big accounts and serval smaller ones. Have to have the bigger one open enough so people can get in and out monday morning. I just don't know when this snow is going to stop and if rain or ice is behind it. Just wanted a idea of what others are planing on.
I am in paulsboro nj acrosses from the philly airport. Any info would be very helpful.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

go sleep get up at 3 am look out the window get pissed ( wont be much snow ) then go back to bed 


thats what i usualy do every time they say we getting snow around this state


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

blk90s13;377717 said:


> go sleep get up at 3 am look out the window get pissed ( wont be much snow ) then go back to bed
> 
> thats what i usualy do every time they say we getting snow around this state


Yes joking is in order but its snowing out. What I do for my apartment complex account is I get going at 5AM and make a run through and then again when it stops. This way the idiots who for some reason want to drive and go to work at 6AM in the horrible conditions can get out.


----------



## bones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well i think the snows done here but rain and ice still to come. I guess i'm going out around 9 tonight to check my stops and get some salt down. I have 2 stops that are preschools and have to be 100% clear of all ice and snow so the little kiddies and thier high heel wearing mommies don't have a chance of slipping. Never under stood why women wear that kind of footwear in this weather. But everytime i'm there maybe 1 or 2 have other kinds of shoes the rest all have high heels and always seem to be rushing in and out like the ground is padded.


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Well, here in Ocean County the Winter Storm Warning has been cancelled and it's just rain.

So, once again it started as snow, got excited - connected the plows, called my guys to make sure they’re available, and then sleet followed by rain.
:crying: 


At least soon it will be getting warmer and people will be calling for tree work.

Maybe, Monmouth County will get another ice storm and I’ll get some work taking care of storm damage.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

so how much snow you got in south jersey bones ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Central Jersey saw maybe 1.5 in.. I plowed my commercials and it was all slush. Even though there wasn't much on the ground, all the commercials were getting done. 

At every site, I saw the snow plow contractor either next door, or cross the street...
People are still making cash...just not a lot of it.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

wow thats great man i didnt even bother putting my plow on this time as joe ( elite services ) who i sub contract for this year didnt call me i am guessing he didnt plow his accounts


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I am sure he just salted. I think 1" he just salts.


----------

